# How many fish to a 10 gallon tank?



## rbaudo (Dec 16, 2008)

I have two 10 gallon tanks at the moment. One tank has 4 GloFish, 2 cory catfish, 1 green tiger barb, and 2 wag platy.

My other 10 gallon has 3 zebra danio, 1 gold gourami, and a pictus catfish

I have plans to buy a 29 gallon within the next month. I plan on transferring the pictus catfish and gold gourami over to the 29 when it is ready. 

My question is this: Can I have the 3 zebra danio, 4 glofish, 2 cory catfish, 1 tiger barb, and 2 wag platy in one 10 gallon tank? Or would this be overcrowding?

Also, if I move the green tiger barb out, could it survive in a 2.5 gallon tank, or would it need atlest 5 gallons?

Thanks for the help!


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

cory cats and tiger barbs both do best in schools or 6+

i think your list is pushing it in a 10.


----------



## Twistersmom (Dec 9, 2008)

Tiger Barbs can become aggressive if not kept in a group. I would return the tiger, or buy more and place them in the new 29gal. Good luck! Tiger barbs can also be a lot of fun to watch in a group, they realy have a lot of personality! 5gal, would not be enough swimming room for this active fish.


----------



## iamntbatman (Jan 3, 2008)

Agreed. You could try the gold gourami, the pictus, and a group of tiger barbs in the 29g.


----------

